
China Plans to Build the World's First Solar Power Station in Space - perfunctory
https://www.forbes.com/sites/scottsnowden/2019/03/05/china-plans-to-build-the-worlds-first-solar-power-station-in-space
======
ksaj
This is one time that the term "World's First" seems to insufficiently capture
the intent.

Years ago when I first heard of the idea (beaming energy back to Earth from
space) it made me wonder what would happen if such a device were to be hit by
a bit of rock or space debris. If even for a split second the beam was knocked
out of alignment, would it fry everything in its path? A 1-degree jitter from
that distance would cover quite a lot of area on the ground.

Also, what about aero flight paths? Although, I suppose this could be a
similar issue to the realization of a space elevator. You'd probably have to
implement a no-fly zone to prevent serious damage.

~~~
A_Parr
You can build a bunch of smaller microwave transmitters instead of one really
powerful one. Not only is it safer, it provides redundancy.

